# Alb Gold Trophy Trochtelfingen



## Gerhard S. (5. September 2002)

Brauche dringend info´s über den Streckenverlauf und die Steigungen. Optimal wäre wenn jemand eine aufzeichnung eines HAC hinsichtlich Steigung hat. Bin auch über jede weitere Info zu diesem Rennen dankbar.
Gruß
Gerhard S.


----------



## Scott (5. September 2002)

Hi Gerhard,
ne Aufzeichnung von Trochtelfingen 2000 habe ich Dir leider nicht, da ich da noch keinen HAC benutzt habe. 2001 lief die Geschichte unter Münsingen da die 2 Orte sich abwechseln mit der Ausrichtung, ist aber weitgehendst die gleiche Strecke. Leider ist nach dem ersten Drittel bei ununterbrochenem Regen und Matsch der HAC ausgefallen. Aber bei 1500hm auf 100km brauchst Du keine Angst vor kräftezehrenden Anstiegen haben. Auch keine langen Wurzeltrails oder ähnliches. Das meiste sind Forst-/Schotterwege und die ganze Geschichte ist nur eine Frage der Kondition, da hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt (2000 waren die Wiesen mit leichtem Rauhreif überzogen) sicher ein guter Saisonabschluß.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (7. September 2002)

Ich bin schon mehrmals die Trophy gefahren und komme dieses Jahr auch wieder. Ist ein netter Saisonabschluss.
Die Strecke ist nicht das Problem. Fies ist das hohe Tempo! Bei diesem Marathon ist die richtige Taktik und wie gesagt die Raserei die Herausforderung. Leicht ist die AlbGoldTrophy also trotz der "harmlosen" Daten nicht.

@scott

2000? Brrrrrrrr.....   Kann mich nur zu gut erinnern....


----------



## Scott (7. September 2002)

@superfriend,
lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was die Alb-Gold-Trophy dieses Jahr für Wetterkaprionen auf Lager hält. Wenn das mit der Runde durch den Schönbuch vorher nicht mehr klappt (wenig Zeit wegen Job), dann sehen wir uns in Trochtelfingen.
Klaus


----------



## tom39 (9. September 2002)

Hallo Gerhard
ich schick dir meine HAC Daten von 2000 per E- Mailwenn du willst. Anhängen geht nicht habe ich gerade gemerkt. Fahre dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich auch wieder mit.

Gruß Tom


----------



## kollo (9. September 2002)

Hallo Tom!
Ob Du mir auch ne E-Mail mit den Daten schickst? Ich habe mich gerade angemeldet und bin auch schon ganz gespannt.....
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Gerhard S. (11. September 2002)

Hi Tom
deine E-Mail ist leider nicht angekommen 
versuchs doch bitte mal mit [email protected]
danke für deine mühe
gerhard


----------



## Superfriend (13. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Scott _
> *@superfriend,
> lassen wir uns mal überraschen, was die Alb-Gold-Trophy dieses Jahr für Wetterkaprionen auf Lager hält. Wenn das mit der Runde durch den Schönbuch vorher nicht mehr klappt (wenig Zeit wegen Job), dann sehen wir uns in Trochtelfingen.
> Klaus *



Auf alle Fälle!
Fährst du die 80 oder die 100?
Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, aber wahrscheinlich die 100.
gruß
chris


----------



## RobBj123 (3. Oktober 2002)

Noch 3 Tage... ! Hoffe dass das ein würdiger Saisonabschluss wird ;-)

www.sog-sport.de


----------



## Scott (3. Oktober 2002)

war heute auf einem Teil der Strecke. Wenn´s so trocken bleibt wird´s ne Bolzerei wie auf der Autobahn. Für den Jahresabschluß genau das richtige.
cu


----------



## fischerman (6. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

wollte mal kurz wissen, wie bei Euch die Regen-Schlamm-Schlacht so war. Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, meine Heimat hier um Münsingen hat was gegen MTB-Rennen! Ich musste leider nach 78 km aussteigen, da mein Umwerfer vorne gar nicht mehr funktionierte und ich nur noch auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fahren konnte, bei der Strecke ist das nicht so toll. Außerdem hat es meine Kette dauernd am Kettenblatt hochgezogen, meine Kettenstrebe sieht aus als ob ich sie mit Schmiergelpapier bearbeitet hätte. Leider war dadurch dann auch gleich die Serienwertung im Eimer. Naja, that´s life!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott (6. Oktober 2002)

sch.....war´s,  vom Wetter her. Fast wieder wie letztes Jahr. Bin die große Runde gefahren und wollte eigentlich unter 5Std. bleiben, was mir dann aber in dem Morast nicht gelang. Ansonsten ganz ok, bis auf 3-4 Kettenklemmer. Hab vorhin erst mal mindestens 5 Kilo Schlamm vom Rad gespritzt. Vielleicht hat Petrus nächstes Jahr ein Einsehen und läßt mal wieder ein völlig trockenes Rennen zu.


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Oktober 2002)

Geiles Rennen...! Ich fand die Strecke ganz gut, und es war auch immer noch Kurze-Hose-Wetter ;-)

Für mich blieb die Uhr dann knapp unter 4h stehen was am Ende den 9. Platz bedeutete.


----------



## Scott (7. Oktober 2002)

@Rob,
gratuliere, super Leistung. Akumlehn war auch gut. Die "Jungen" aus dem Forum geben halt auch auf der Langstrecke richtig Gas.
Bis zum nächsten Mal, vielleicht bei Sonnenschein in Trochtelfingen/Münsingen.
Klaus


----------



## Plasmo (7. Oktober 2002)

WoW, Starke Leistung nur 15 sek. hinter Schmieg *staun* und nicht viel mehr hinter den anderen Alb Gold' Typen. Stark, Stark  .


----------



## RobBj123 (7. Oktober 2002)

Danke...!

Sonnenschein in der Ecke...? Na das wär ja echt mal was... sogar der Streckensprecher hat schon Witze gemacht weil sie dort ja echt immer Scheisswetter hatten. 

Und zu den beiden Albgoldtypen... da wär ich vllt. auch noch dran vorbei gekommen, aber hatte leider eine Flasche verloren und war dann zum Schluss ziemlich "ausgetrocknet" :-( Ranfahren ging zwar noch, aber die beiden auch noch überholen...? Irgendwann war dann halt Schluss. 

Stimmt, Andreas ist 5. der Hobbyklasse geworden! Auch ne super Leistung.


----------



## Akumlehn (7. Oktober 2002)

Hi

erstmal nochmal Respekt von Robert. Echt top.

Naja und genaugenommen bin ich laut Ergebnisliste sogar 3.
Die müssen die Liste noch mal verändert haben...
Insgesamt sicher nciht meine Strecke da in Trochtelfingen, zu schnell, überhaupt keine Berge! Und die Form is eh schon länger im Eimer 
Hätte vielleicht doch noch da bleiben sollen, aber dann wären die Staus noch länger geworden 
Hat so schon ewig gedauert nach hause....

ciao
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (29. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand die aktuellen Hm für die Trophy 2014 sagen? Ausgeschrieben 1700Hm, laut Höhenprofil 1150Hm. Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Haferstroh (29. September 2014)

Die ausgeschriebenen 1700hm kommen in etwa hin.

Ab 2012 gabs nach längerer Zeit ein Streckenupdate wohl wegen der DM 2013, mit welchem einige HM mehr eingebaut wurden. 

Früher waren es dagegen nur 1200hm, echt schade, da hat man früher nicht mal das mittlere Blatt gebraucht. Ich wäre dafür, wieder die superschnelle, klassische Strecke einzuführen.


----------



## Laktathunter (29. September 2014)

dann sind also die GPS Daten fehlerhaft auf der Homepage?


----------



## Haferstroh (29. September 2014)

Weiss nicht, ich nutze kein GPS am Rad, jedenfalls waren es bei meiner Trophy-Teilnahme 2012 (1700hm) mehr Höhenmeter als noch 2011 (1200hm). Gemessen barometrisch mit dem HAC4.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. September 2014)

Mein GPS File von 2008 (Höhenmeter nicht vom GPS, sondern durch sehr genaues digitales Höhenmodell nachträglich ermittelt) sagt 1350 Höhenmeter.

Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob sich die Strecke seit dem großartig geändert hat.

Ist aber bei der Strecke nun wirklich ziemlich egal ....

Edit: Hoppala, sehe gerade, dass die Strecke mittlerweile 20 km kürzer ist. Heftig.


----------



## SuperSamuel (1. Oktober 2014)

Suche Startplatz für Langdistanz. Bitte PN.


----------



## panzer-oddo (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Strecke 2014
http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...-gold-trophy-langdistanz/101878582/#fu=1&dm=1
ist fast identisch mit der von 2012
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xchqsdzpyjbpsckz

es fehlen gegenüber 2012 jedoch eine kleine Schleife gleich nach dem Start und die Zusatzschleife über den "Plaun" bzw. "Depressionenwald" beim Wendepunkt in Münsingen.


----------



## Laktathunter (1. Oktober 2014)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Die Strecke 2014
> http://www.outdooractive.com/de/mou...-gold-trophy-langdistanz/101878582/#fu=1&dm=1
> ist fast identisch mit der von 2012
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xchqsdzpyjbpsckz
> ...


Also doch nicht wie ausgeschrieben 1700Hm, da gehen die Meinungen also auseinander.


----------



## Haferstroh (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Strecke ist defintiv nicht so flach wie früher und hat deutlich mehr als die 1200hm. Die Siegerzeit war 2012 immerhin 3:09, und ich glaube kaum dass dieser so ein 1200hm-Bügelbrett nur mit einem 26er-Schnitt dahingeeiert ist. Ein solcher Schnitt wird eher bei Rennen der 80km-Klasse gefahren, die an die 2000hm rankommen wie z.B. die normale "Marathon"-Distanz beim Black Forest Ultra.


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Oktober 2014)

da geb ich dir recht @Haferstroh. Egal was nun stimmt, da sollte der Veranstallter echt nachbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (2. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, die Strecke ist ca. 10km kürzer als 2012 und hat ca. 200 hm weniger.
Wär ich nicht so faul, wär ichsabgefahren, tippe mal auf 1500 barometrische Hm und eine Siegerzeit von 2:45:30


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Oktober 2014)

Übermorgen ab ca. 12 Uhr wissen wir mehr....


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Oktober 2014)

Über-übermorgen


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Oktober 2014)

Oder noch 3mal schlafen, dann kommts endlich, das Christkind....

PS: "Depressionenwald"...na das sind ja tolle Aussichten für Sonntag :-(


----------



## panzer-oddo (3. Oktober 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Oder noch 3mal schlafen, dann kommts endlich, das Christkind....
> 
> PS: "Depressionenwald"...na das sind ja tolle Aussichten für Sonntag :-(


 keine Sorge, dank der 'neuen alten 'Streckenführung wird der nur gestreift! Viel Spass am Sonntag, bin leider selber nicht vor Ort.


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Oktober 2014)

Gibts Flaschen an der Verpflegung oder startet ihr mit 2 Flaschen???


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Oktober 2014)

Gab noch nie Flaschen, ich starte mit 2.


----------



## BLAM (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe kurzfristig meinen Startplatz abzugeben:

Langdistanz 50€.

Jemand nicht ausgelastet dieses WE ??


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Oktober 2014)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Gibts Flaschen an der Verpflegung oder startet ihr mit 2 Flaschen???



aus der FAQ auf der Homepage ( http://www.alb-gold.com/images/stories/AG-Deutsch/Sport/trophy/2014_albgoldtrophy_fragenkatalog.pdf ):






Meine mich auch daran erinnern zu können, dass dies mal so war (mein letzter Start ist aber auch schon etliche Jahre her)

Würde mich aber auch eher "auf keine Flaschen" einstellen. Vermutlich ist das Angebot begrenzt und auch nicht "leichtfertig" gereicht.

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (4. Oktober 2014)

Wie gesagt, habe nie Flaschen an den Stationen gesehen, aber scheinbar ist das Kontingent sehr begrenzt. Lieber auf Nummer Sicher gehen...


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Oktober 2014)

So, jetzt aber....

80,20km und 1250hm waren's!

Somit: Wohl eine Rückkehr zum alten Bügelbrett bis anno 2011. Das war super, der Rest auch alles ok. 26er-Schnitt und Windschattenfahren dann halt wie immer.

Nicht so super die Ausschreibung mit 1700hm. Die vergebliche Warterei auf den dicken Brocken, der dann doch nicht kam, dämpfte etwas den Spass und eine bessere Einteilung, aber wurstegal.

P.S. Und reichlich Flaschen diesmal! Aus Plastik an den Verpflegungsstationen, nicht auf der Strecke....


----------



## Laktathunter (5. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte 1400-1500 HM auf meinem barometrischen Garmin. Und es war definitiv nicht die Strecke von 2011...


----------



## Hottahegel (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte 81,1 Km/ 1395 Hm auf dem Garmin.2011 waren es 80,6 Km/ 1255 Hm. Die Strecke war nicht die gleiche. 2011 war nicht die schlammige Schiebepassage im Wald dabei.Oder ist da einer hoch gefahren ?


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Oktober 2014)

Ne, die Schlammpassage am Sendemast Dachenstein im Neigungswinkel von 45° war mir neu. Gefahren ist die wohl keiner, es gab dort reichlich Material für eine neue Bikefails-Compilation auf Youtube.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2014)

Trotz Aufstehens um 4:45 h und morgendliche Blindfahrt durch den Nebel quer durch die Pampas, ein mal wieder sehr spaßiger Sonntag Vormittag. War da nun schon etliche Jahre nicht mehr, aber doch ein sehr netter Saisonabschluss. Und irgendwelche Alpenpässe habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich erwartet, von daher konnte ich also dann wohl auch nicht enttäuscht werden. Waren doch die gleichen Buckel wie immer. Und ein vorheriger Blick auf das Höhendiagramm, egal was dann nun die Summe der Hm ist, klärt ja auch etwas auf. Da taucht dann schon nicht irgendwo unerwartet die Schwäbische Zugspitze auf.

Wie immer war wichtig, wo man im Startblock steht, am Anfgang dann noch möglichst weit vorkommen (leider ist der erste kleine Anstieg doch etwas eng), eine schnelle Gruppe erwischen und bis zum Ende durchhalten.

Und ab jetzt freue ich mich auf herbstliche Bergläufe und winterliche Skitouren. Ab Januar get es dann wieder los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (6. Oktober 2014)

Hottahegel schrieb:


> Ich hatte 81,1 Km/ 1395 Hm auf dem Garmin.2011 waren es 80,6 Km/ 1255 Hm. Die Strecke war nicht die gleiche. 2011 war nicht die schlammige Schiebepassage im Wald dabei.Oder ist da einer hoch gefahren ?


Ich hatte noch Schuhüberzieher an, konnte nicht mal hoch laufen 

Wie waren Eure Zeiten???


----------



## nerve29 (6. Oktober 2014)

meine Zeit 3:25:21 

Hätte jedoch gerne auf das Schiebe/Trage Stück verzichtet. Aber spaßig wars.


----------



## JamesBond (6. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir einer erklären, warum die Zeiten bei der Streckenführung von Trochtelfingen soviel schneller sind als 2013 als man von Münsingen gestartet ist? Strecke war doch beides Male rund 83 km und bis auf die jeweiligen Startbereiche identisch...lag es am Wetter oder an den kurzen Abschnitten, die im jeweiligen Start- und Zielberiech jeweils anders sind???


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2014)

2013 war Deutsche Meisterschaft. Lizenzfahrer sind da zwei kleinere Extrarunden gefahren. In der normalen Tabelle von 2013 stehen nur die Hobbyfahrer drin und deren Zeiten sind vergleichbar. Die Lizenzfahrer stehen in einer Extratabelle.


----------



## SuperSamuel (6. Oktober 2014)

Suche eine Finisher-Weste in Größe M....

Vielleicht verkauft jemand?


----------



## naishy (6. Oktober 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> 2013 war Deutsche Meisterschaft. Lizenzfahrer sind da zwei kleinere Extrarunden gefahren. In der normalen Tabelle von 2013 stehen nur die Hobbyfahrer drin und deren Zeiten sind vergleichbar. Die Lizenzfahrer stehen in einer Extratabelle.



Die Hobbyfahrer waren einiges schneller. 
2013: Siegerzeit 3:07
2014: Siegerzeit 2:45

Lag wohl teilweise am Wetter, an die etwas besseren Bedingungen, die ca. 3km kürzere und 100hm weniger an Strecke.


----------



## BLAM (6. Oktober 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Suche eine Finisher-Weste in Größe M....
> 
> Vielleicht verkauft jemand?


50€ vhb   

Trotz riesigem innerem Schweinehund gestartet und dank gegen ende sehr gut funktionierender gruppe <3h


----------



## Haferstroh (6. Oktober 2014)

BLAM schrieb:


> 50€ vhb
> 
> Trotz riesigem innerem Schweinehund gestartet und dank gegen ende sehr gut funktionierender gruppe <3h



3:11, davon letzte 15km Solofahrt. Irgendwann Durchhänger gehabt, gegen Ende nochmals ein Fass aufgemacht dank erwachter neuer Kräfte.


----------



## zoli325 (8. Oktober 2014)

SuperSamuel schrieb:


> Suche eine Finisher-Weste in Größe M....
> 
> Vielleicht verkauft jemand?


Hallo @SuperSamuel, ich habe eine Finisher-Weste im Größe M da, noch Interesse??
Gruß Zoltan


----------



## speedysch (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde eine Weste in Größe S abgeben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

